# Has any one else been a Dread



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

are only Space Marines entombed in Dreadnoughts? say a Inqustor died could he be Entombed in a Dreadnought? or sisters of battle? How about a Liveing saint:angel: in a Dreadnought grin


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Only Space Marines get Dreadnoughts - there are probably non-military version that preserve life but without combat functions.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Theres never been a non-space marine that has become a dreadnaught to my knowledge. 

Part of Dreadnaught technology interfaces with the black carapace of a Space Marines body which makes it in effect a giant suit of armor, and also gives it its lie support functions by being able to monitor the bodies condition by the same links.

Hence, a non-space marine wouldn't have the necessary connectors etc, to be able to use it.


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

What about Inquisitor Lord Fyodor Karamazov? Isn't his Throne of Judgement based on a Dreadnought? So he either has the black carpace, or you don't need one to control a dread...


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Was the Inquisitor a Space Marine earlier in his career? Some Space Marines do go on to work for other aspects of the Imperium's war machine, so this is not impossible. Some Inquisitors definitely use Power Armour, so must also have the Black Carapace.


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

BC is not a prerequisite for Power Armor. It just makes it work better. Adepta Sororitas don't have BC, but wear Power Armor.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

darklove said:


> Was the Inquisitor a Space Marine earlier in his career? Some Space Marines do go on to work for other aspects of the Imperium's war machine, so this is not impossible. Some Inquisitors definitely use Power Armour, so must also have the Black Carapace.


They would have to be released from their Chapter to become anything other than an Astartes and that just wouldn't happen.

Inquisitor Lord Fyodor Karamazov's Throne of Judgement might have certain mechanisms similar to a Dreadnoughts but the MIU (Mind Interface Unit) necessary for the use in a Dreadnought- or Titan- is not present.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Space Marines are released from their chapters to work with the Inquisition sometimes, and it is very strongly hinted at in the Grey Knights novels.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Deathwatch are marines seconded to the ordo xenos, but this is not a permanent thing. They only serve the Inquisition for a limited time before returning to their chapter. Grey Knights are a chapter dedicated to daemon hunting, and for that reason work closely with the ordo malleus. But even they are technically an independent chapter themselves.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

The Boz said:


> BC is not a prerequisite for Power Armor. It just makes it work better. Adepta Sororitas don't have BC, but wear Power Armor.


Adepta sororitus power armour is lighter and less bulky then space marine armour, plus, it doesn't increase the strength of the user, or have many of the additionl functions that space marine armour does.


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> Inquisitor Lord Fyodor Karamazov's Throne of Judgement might have certain mechanisms similar to a Dreadnoughts but the MIU (Mind Interface Unit) necessary for the use in a Dreadnought- or Titan- is not present.


As I understand it, Karamazov's throne is actually controlled by the two servitors (one gun servitor and one calculus logi) who are hard-wired into the sides of the pulpit (where the arms would be on a dread). He simply tells his servitors where to go, what to shoot at, etc. and they control the throne to make it carry out his orders.

TBH, the only other Imperial servants that I could see becoming dreadnoughts are tech priests - and even that is stretching it. For everyone else the fluff suggests that the only option is a life support system with no combat functions (like ravenor's floating throne) or bionic replacement of body parts like Col. Straken.


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

rodmillard said:


> For everyone else the fluff suggests that the only option is a life support system with no mobility or combat functions (like lesser versions of the golden throne) or bionic replacement of body parts until you become more machine than man...


Gideon Ravenor.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

It would be cool having a techpriest in a kind of dreadnought built for manufacturing stuff. It could also be possible if the tech priest was valued greatly (for example he could make plasma weapons that do not hurt their users).


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Was thinking the same thing myself... could you see a dreadnaught version of the conversion beamer for instance, or an anti-vehicle 'melta' close combat weapon?


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> It would be cool having a techpriest in a kind of dreadnought built for manufacturing stuff. It could also be possible if the tech priest was valued greatly (for example he could make plasma weapons that do not hurt their users).


A Techpriest who knows how to make an ordinary plasma weapon is as valuable as an STC. If one were to know the secret of non-volatile plasma weapons, he'd be as valuable as an entire I-level forgeworld.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Adepta sororitus power armour is lighter and less bulky then space marine armour, plus, it doesn't increase the strength of the user, or have many of the additionl functions that space marine armour does.


 If their power armor didn't increase strength, it'd virtually just be a a big metal suit. The way SOB Power Armor works Vs. SM Power Armor is that the Black Carapace interfaces with the Power Armor so it feels more like a second skin to the marine. The way it works with sisters is that it in fact decreases their agility, giving them better protection but making them less graceful than a Marine.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

Director Secundus Tarik Ziz of the Callidus shrine got his hands on an indomitable class dreadnought and was interred in it. Whether or not he did this with the backing of Callidus escapes me but he was definitely a dreadnought complete with power fist. 

He was Meh'lindi's surgeon in Ian Watsons Inquisition war trilogy.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

NiceGuyEddy said:


> Director Secundus Tarik Ziz of the Callidus shrine got his hands on an indomitable class dreadnought and was interred in it. Whether or not he did this with the backing of Callidus escapes me but he was definitely a dreadnought complete with power fist.
> 
> He was Meh'lindi's surgeon in Ian Watsons Inquisition war trilogy.


Damn beat me to it. 

He was indeed.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Reading about him though, it seems that his body was heavily upgraded with artificial parts, and he'd experimented heavily with polymorphine.

The fact is though, even with being heavily modified, the implan procedure didn't go well and sent him crazy. So you couldn't really call it sucessful, especially when he had to steal it in the first place at great expense.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Damn beat me to it.
> 
> He was indeed.


Damn. Beaten to it twice. Damn I suck.:headbutt:


----------



## Ferrus (Jan 25, 2010)

The closest thing I can think of is the priceps from Mechanicum. He had the amniotic tank that seemed quite like the sarcophagus on a dread


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

As the last poster said, the princeps in Mechanicum are about as close as it gets.

Also, in the Nemesis novel there is a ship captain that has become one with his ship


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

increaso said:


> Also, in the Nemesis novel there is a ship captain that has become one with his ship


Being hardwired to your equipment doesnt seem that rare in the Imperium, however, to me at least, it seems more like an offshoot of servitor technology rather than dreadnoughts. Obviously without the lobotomisation and mindscrubbing though.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Yllib Enaz said:


> Being hardwired to your equipment doesnt seem that rare in the Imperium, however, to me at least, it seems more like an offshoot of servitor technology rather than dreadnoughts. Obviously without the lobotomisation and mindscrubbing though.



It's a bit weird in both Mechanicum and Nemesis. 

I consider hardwired to be 'plugged in' to the computer, suit, ship or whatever and maybe attached in such a way that they are not separable, but they are still recognosibly human in physiology.

In Mechanicum, as I recall (read the book many months ago), the princep is essentially a big splattered mess in a jar that is connected to the Titan by some neurological means. I don't think this is a huge step away from a dreadnought. Though, the princep feels at one with the titan, he is the titan. 

In Nemesis the ship and it's captain are described as follows:

-least human of all (when compared to astropath and navigator)
-like a venerable dreadnought
-was human many centuries ago
- brains ... nerve ganglia all that remained

These are both 30k characters and I would argue that we rarely (if ever) see this extreme integration of man and machine except with the dreadnought. As with many 40k things they seem to have taken a step back (from 30k) in terms of techonology and human values.


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

increaso said:


> It's a bit weird in both Mechanicum and Nemesis.
> 
> I consider hardwired to be 'plugged in' to the computer, suit, ship or whatever and maybe attached in such a way that they are not separable, but they are still recognosibly human in physiology.
> 
> ...


The Titan Princeps are still connected in the same way as seen in Titanicus and Helsreach for instance. However most Titans are still the 30k issue ones so I suppsoe you shoudl expect that.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I saw a pic of a custodian that is in a dreadnaught.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

locustgate said:


> I saw a pic of a custodian that is in a dreadnaught.


They are just like space marines but stronger...

Being the Emperors body guards and all.....


----------

